# Nutmeg poodles in Simsbury CT



## chasetwichell (May 4, 2014)

I sent a query to this breeder but have heard nothing back. Does anyone know anything about them? Thanks!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't heard of them but from what they say on their web site they look like a great breeder. I would cross check some of their dogs on OFA and poodle pedigree. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I like that they do health testing and post their results. I don't like that they do not show or post pedigrees. I personally don't like the look of their poodles.


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi CT Girl:
Could you educate me a bit by telling me why you do not like the look of their poodles?
Also, is there a New England breeder of black minis that you might recommend?
Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## chasetwichell (May 4, 2014)

I'd like to know this, too. Thanks for your answers, everyone.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

You might contact PCA's breeder referral person or locate a PCA affiliate club in your region.

Breeder referral East of the Mississippi:
Leslie Newing
(203) 255-3396
Accepting calls from 9:00 AM to 9:00 PM Eastern time
[email protected]

There's also rescue.

For more information about finding a poodle, check out Versatility in Poodles and Buying a puppy safely - the basics.

As for the look of Nutmeg poodles, the ones shown "stacked" on the pictures page appear to have odd proportions. They look leggy and roach(?) backed. I didn't see the test results (only a reference that they test for Leggs-Calves-Perthes, Hip Dysplasia, and PRA and prcd-PRA), but I could have overlooked something. I didn't see anything about testing for Patellar Luxation or CERF certification (which are recommended by the Versatility in Poodles group).

I don't like that there is no information about their adult dogs. There are a few pictures, but nothing about the dogs themselves or titles they may have. They say they breed for health, temperament, and conformation. There are some health tests posted, but nothing about how they determine temperament and conformation. I'd want to see something - a rally title, conformation title, any evidence that their dogs have proper temperament and conformation.

For comparison, check out these sites and how they describe their adult poodles:
Clarion Poodles
Alegros
Barclay Poodles


----------



## Gryphon (Nov 5, 2013)

Your reply was extremely helpful, and I appreciate your time and effort. THANKS SO MUCH.
Any other input from other forum members would be equally appreciated.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think Cookieface said it all . Nothing to add, just want to reinforce everything said.


----------



## chasetwichell (May 4, 2014)

Thanks for this note--very useful!


----------

